# I guess WTH



## smelvis

0309 0660 0000 7215 1179 :amen:
0308 0660 0000 7215 1131
0308 0660 0000 7215 1216 :amen:
0308 0660 0000 7215 1162
0308 0660 0000 7215 1148 :amen:
0308 0660 0000 7215 1155
0308 0660 0000 7215 1124 :amen:
0308 0660 0000 7215 1193
0308 0660 0000 7215 1186 :amen:

:amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen:


----------



## Amlique

Oh God, here we go.


----------



## jessejava187

Dave you need help!!! Are you doing this at work? lol


----------



## commonsenseman

All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## shunoshi

Keep your heads down!

Go, smelvis, go!!!


----------



## zeavran1

This is getting out of control!! I can't take this anymore!!!! lol


----------



## dj1340

Damn, this man is on a rampage


----------



## Magicseven

Holy crap smelvis! The post office must love you.


----------



## Stench

INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*HIT THE DIRT!!! *and *CYA!!!*


----------



## smelvis

jessejava187 said:


> Dave you need help!!! Are you doing this at work? lol


Funny man, But yeah kinda I have to go there for work every day or so. Boxed them last night though.

BTW
Shuckins has been giving me advice. LOL

Wait till Saturday or Monday :smoke:


----------



## Slaterstogies

when it rain it hails lol cant wait to see the after math and hear all the stories


----------



## Magicseven

Slaterstogies said:


> when it rain it hails lol cant wait to see the after math and hear all the stories


I wonder who's been busier? Smelvis or Schnuckins?


----------



## smelvis

Magicseven said:


> I wonder who's been busier? Smelvis or Schnuckins?


Shit Dude am not worthy to stand in his shadows, if we were to go out for a smoke together I would have to walk ten paces behind him. :smoke:


----------



## Strick

Whoa...what a launch...


----------



## JDubb760

haha man this guy is on a roll haha 
Go smelvis! haha eace:


----------



## Slaterstogies

smelvis said:


> Shit Dude am not worthy to stand in his shadows, if we were to go out for a smoke together I would have to walk ten paces behind him. :smoke:


 haha shuckins is a very generous man im sure hed love to light up a stog with a fellow bomber


----------



## jeepthing

This could get really messy. LOL Awesome


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

smelvis said:


> 0309 0660 0000 7215 1179 :amen:
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1131
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1216 :amen:
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1162
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1148 :amen:
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1155
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1124 :amen:
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1193
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 1186 :amen:
> 
> :amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen::amen:


Damn............


----------



## Jumes

Definitely some very generous BOTLs on here. Way to go Smelvis.


----------



## abgoosht

well looka here, someone is about to get blow the boom boom out of them! hahahaha


----------



## ejgarnut

Just awesome!


----------



## ekengland07

He warned me that he'd start a mad bombing soon. Here it comes.


----------



## MrMayorga

smelvis said:


> BTW
> Shuckins has been giving me advice. LOL
> 
> Wait till Saturday or Monday :smoke:


Advice? or is it in reality *ADDRESSES!*

shuckins probably has a bigger Rolodex than Mrsfloydp! LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin

smelvis said:


> BTW
> Shuckins has been giving me advice. LOL
> 
> :smoke:


*Oh__ NO_____!!!!!*

*:scared:*


----------



## cp478

Holy sheep dip batman!
run to the hills!


----------



## 5.0

The phrase..."Oh the humanity" is being way over used......correctly used.....but way too much!!!!!:flypig:


----------



## smelvis

Well Justin and I were out getting some Drac and Boris today we happened to stop by the PO and well shit...

0308 0660 0000 7215 3319

0308 0660 0000 7215 3302

0308 0660 0000 7215 3296

0308 0660 0000 7215 3289

0309 0660 0000 7215 3272

0308 0660 0000 7214 8933

0309 1140 0001 5314 0327


----------



## commonsenseman

OMG I'm hit!!!! Thanks sooooooo much Dave!


----------



## smelvis

The handsome guy is Justin smoking a Tatuaje Red Label, The masculine hand holding a Padron 64 is me.


----------



## southoz

thats awesome, only a few more and you would've had every state covered....


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> The handsome guy is Justin smoking a Tatuaje Red Label, The masculine hand holding a Padron 64 is me.


 Dave you are going to have to learn me on the padrons, I have had 2 but didnt really jump out to me, Maybe ill have to learn you on some TAT browns, See you guys on the 14th. Yeah Fine wine and cigar in redmone has Dracs my roomie Grab two for me for a surprize, I was boycotting them, But i just smoke one, Good smoke, But you would think they were binded with Pete johnson Blood, how crazy people are going over them. lol


----------



## triad47

Nice work sir, watch your step! Dig your foxholes!


----------



## smelvis

jessejava187 said:


> Dave you are going to have to learn me on the padrons, I have had 2 but didnt really jump out to me, Maybe ill have to learn you on some TAT browns, See you guys on the 14th. Yeah Fine wine and cigar in redmone has Dracs my roomie Grab two for me for a surprize, I was boycotting them, But i just smoke one, Good smoke, But you would think they were binded with Pete johnson Blood, how crazy people are going over them. lol


You got it jesse, but I am pretty new to both, I'll bring some on the 14th and we'll compare, anything else you think of there are so many good cigars it's nut's. Had a good day smoking with Justin today and got two boris and one drac and bought a couple more tats not sure which ones, Justin pointed and I just picked them up. LOL

You ever get overwhelmed being surrounded by so many cigars, Then got to see the back room at Rain and it smelled so good I didn't want to leave. Oh we also got a couple more opus x's.
See you soon Dude.


----------



## smelvis

triad47 said:


> Nice work sir, watch your step! Dig your foxholes!


Hey Thanks
See I got this here ticket can you help a brother out man. LOL J/K BTW whats your address?


----------



## Juicestain

Seeing all the carnage being wrecked by this smelvis character I'm thinking maybe it wasn't such a good idea to send him a link to this fine forum. Soon all the members mailboxes will be in little pieces... :mrgreen:


----------



## Esoteric

This is nucking futs...Me likey!! Great job!:boom:


----------



## smelvis

Juicestain said:


> Seeing all the carnage being wrecked by this smelvis character I'm thinking maybe it wasn't such a good idea to send him a link to this fine forum. Soon all the members mailboxes will be in little pieces... :mrgreen:


Yeah it's all your fault kiddo, btw next time you send me a link I have one request. Girls Girls Girls


----------



## Juicestain

smelvis said:


> Yeah it's all your fault kiddo, btw next time you send me a link I have one request. Girls Girls Girls


:rofluly noted!


----------



## Criminal

I'm hit!! Totally undeserved (but I'll smoke them anyway). Thank you!


----------



## Esoteric

This is wonderful...Shuckins and Smelvis definitely inspire one to send out some carnage. I sent out my first two bombs ever after Shuckins hit me and it felt NICE!!

My wife just had our son so I am a bit stretched at the moment but as soon as I get some more stogies and get paid, I am going to have to join in on the fun!!

Great show!!:lock1:


----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> Well Justin and I were out getting some Drac and Boris today we happened to stop by the PO and well shit...
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 3319
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 3302
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 3296
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 3289
> 
> 0309 0660 0000 7215 3272
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7214 8933
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 0327


What is that 12 boxes in the last 3 days? Do you work for the PO by any chance? Dam


----------



## smelvis

0309 1140 0001 5313 4845

0309 1140 0001 5313 4838

0309 1140 0001 5313 4869

0309 1140 0001 5313 4876

0309 1140 0001 5313 4852

:croc::banghead::croc:


----------



## teedles915

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5313 4845
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5313 4838
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5313 4869
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5313 4876
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5313 4852
> 
> :croc::banghead::croc:


WOW Dude you are crazy!!!!!


----------



## bs240




----------



## smelvis

0309 1140 0001 5314 6015

0309 1140 0001 5314 6008

0309 1140 0001 5314 5995

0309 1140 0001 5314 5971

0309 1140 0001 5314 5988

:rockon: op2: :rockon:


----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5314 6015
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 6008
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 5995
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 5971
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 5988
> 
> :rockon: op2: :rockon:


Holy god the wrath of Smelvis continues!

Batton down the hatches!


----------



## commonsenseman

Dave! How in the world do you afford this???


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> Dave! How in the world do you afford this???


I use a will work for cigar cardboard sign on the corner of Bellevue Way & N.E. 8th.


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> I use a will work for cigar cardboard sign on the corner of Bellevue Way & N.E. 8th.


 Hey thats you, wow I know you


----------



## MrMayorga

I don't think he's going to stop until everyone is saying "shuckins who?"


----------



## smelvis

jessejava187 said:


> Hey thats you, wow I know you


Of Course you are in the Escalade with the personalized plates TAT F ME
Black with them wheels that spin by them selves even when you stop and hand me some cigars.:rockon:

BTW that's my corner dude, don't getting no idea's!


----------



## smelvis

MrMayorga said:


> I don't think he's going to stop until everyone is saying "shuckins who?"


Not true shuckins gave me my first and best bomb full of way better stuff than I was use to smoking, we have pm'd me asking for help or advice and I love the dude,

But Maybe we could Team Up! ainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> I use a will work for cigar cardboard sign on the corner of Bellevue Way & N.E. 8th.


LOL, great idea! I'll have to try that sometime:eyebrows:


----------



## thebayratt

smelvis said:


> But Maybe we could Team Up! ainkiller:


O no!!! Im leaving right now to go to the Army Navy for an Army helmit and blast suit if those two ever team up.

"_O the Humanity!_"


----------



## Bigtotoro

I say the more the merrier. Sent out a solitary missive that landed today, myself. I've yet to hear from the victim.


----------



## GTCharged

So many bombs, so little reports!


----------



## Esoteric

smelvis said:


> Not true shuckins gave me my first and best bomb full of way better stuff than I was use to smoking, we have pm'd me asking for help or advice and I love the dude,
> 
> *But Maybe we could Team Up!* ainkiller:


Please, dear God, think of the children man!!!!! hahaha


----------



## tobacmon

Now that's not laying down cover fire that's tearing up the neighborhood---WTG guys!


----------



## zitro_joe

GTCharged said:


> So many bombs, so little reports!


It's still fun though!


----------



## smelvis

GTCharged said:


> So many bombs, so little reports!


Doesn't matter except it would be nice to know they got them!


----------



## Esoteric

smelvis said:


> Doesn't matter except it would be nice to know they got them!


Perhaps most are still in the hospital recovering from their injuries....Seems like you've been roughin' em' up gooooooood hahaha


----------



## smelvis

*Alive and well, to continue as soon as I get the carnage from you all cleaned up, Now it may just be time to get serious enough playing around.*

:decision: ound: :tongue1: :razz: :mmph: :cheeky: :focus: *YEP*


----------



## tobacmon

Dag-nabbit....Me wifey calls me and says someone named Dave sent me a package---I was just reading this thread the day before yesterday and thinking these guys are putting a hurtin on a bunch of members and wondered who pissed in their cornflakes. I know for a fact it was not me but they still bomb my ass---Thx. your 2 crazy Mo Fo's---


----------



## smelvis

0309 1140 0001 5314 6992

0309 1140 0001 5314 6954

0309 1140 0001 5314 6879

0309 1140 0001 5314 6862

0309 1140 0001 5314 6855

0309 1140 0001 5314 6848

0309 1140 0001 5314 6831

0309 1140 0001 5314 6824

0309 1140 0001 53146817

:humble: :humble: :humble:


----------



## tobacmon

Do you ever rest?


----------



## smelvis

tobacmon said:


> Do you ever rest?


No that's why I can sleep 15 hours on a day off, LoL in the immortal words of schuckins!!

*Bombing Is Great Fun. *


----------



## smelvis

0309 1140 0001 5314 9207

0309 1140 0001 5314 9221

0309 1140 0001 5314 9252

0309 1140 0001 5314 9245

0309 1140 0001 5314 9238

0309 1140 0001 5314 9214

0309 1140 0001 5314 9306

0309 1140 0001 5314 9313

:juggle: :juggle:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Jeez Louise..... I wish I was half as dedicated to my job as you are to bombing. Look Out Below! hahaha. Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## zitro_joe

Get'em DAVE!


----------



## iRace559

Damn Dave your generosity amazes me.

I'm a member of a ton of different online forums, but NOT A SINGLE ONE can even remotely compare to the generosity and sense of community here. I'm in this one for the long haul.


----------



## Bakoux

Wow you are truly crazy!!! Keep it up!


----------



## smelvis

Bakoux said:


> Wow you are truly crazy!!! Keep it up!


Crazy is flattering, most think stupid. :frown: J/K :ask:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Dave...... You are....


----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9207
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9221
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9252
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9245
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9238
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9214
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9306
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9313
> 
> :juggle: :juggle:


The onslaught continues! Time to invest in a good set of black out curtains


----------



## Esoteric

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9207
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9221
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9252
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9245
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9238
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9214
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9306
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9313
> 
> :juggle: :juggle:


MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!Just when you think he is chillin, he puts a bunch in the cannon and fires away!!


----------



## Slaterstogies

smelvis said:


> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9207
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9221
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9252
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9245
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9238
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9214
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9306
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 5314 9313
> 
> :juggle: :juggle:


no way! this is crazy! haha i cant wait to see the poor people who are destroyed by him


----------



## jeepthing

I can't wait to see the carnage


----------



## Nitrosportman

smelvis you are one crazy mofo im with racer no where have i ever seen that kind of generosity!!!


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7215 5634

0308 0660 0000 7215 5627 1397 2480 0000 1160 1565 ins.

0308 0660 0000 7215 5610


:juggle: :flock: :attention:


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> 0308 0660 0000 7215 5634
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 5627 1397 2480 0000 1160 1565 ins.
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7215 5610
> 
> :juggle: :flock: :attention:


 Dave i wish you hadnt told me this was going to happen, people you have pist dave off now he is going to blow up every mail box he can, This is the shit. Dave is like a pitbull of his leash. I love this place


----------



## tobacmon

I agree with Jesse here -- Dave's a Bad Man---or is he a MAD MAN?


----------



## smelvis

tobacmon said:


> I agree with Jesse here -- Dave's a Bad Man---or is he a MAD MAN?


0308 0660 0000 7218 7871

0308 0660 0000 7218 7536

0308 0660 0000 7218 7550

0308 0660 0000 7218 7543

0308 0660 0000 7218 7567

:lalala: :lalala:


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7871
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7536
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7550
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7543
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7567
> 
> :lalala: :lalala:


i agree...

9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 18
9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 32
9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 25
9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 49
9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 01
9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 71
9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 95
9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 88
9405 5036 9930 0047 8302 70
9405 5036 9930 0047 8300 03


----------



## Bakoux

Holy crap... way to go guys!!!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

> Originally Posted by *smelvis*
> _0308 0660 0000 7218 7871
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7536
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7550
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7543
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7567
> 
> :lalala: :lalala:_





shuckins said:


> i agree...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 71
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8302 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8300 03


mg:


----------



## andrew s

It is getting scary out there.


----------



## 5.0

Smelvis and shuckins are the types of people that cannot be reasoned with, I mean.....Shcukins done gone and went inter continental for god's sake:-|:ban:


----------



## Magicseven

Holy Crap!

This is just plain insane!


----------



## zitro_joe

smelvis said:


> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7871
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7536
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7550
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7543
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7218 7567
> 
> :lalala: :lalala:





shuckins said:


> i agree...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 71
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8302 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8300 03


you two are just nuts:banana:


----------



## thebayratt

You have gotta be kiddin me!!!!

This amount of bombage is going to have to be dropped from a C130- Hercules!


----------



## Esoteric

Holy super-shit!! This is nucking futs!! (and kicks ass BTW)


----------



## Jumes

You guys are da bomb.


----------



## mlbar1153

OMFG, ya'll are out of this freakin world.


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> i agree...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 71
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8302 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8300 03


Hey Buddy
Why are they afraid of us? :razz:


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> i agree...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 18
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8296 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 71
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8295 88
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8302 70
> 9405 5036 9930 0047 8300 03


Hey you got more numbers than me bro, I want more numbers:cheeky:


----------



## bs240

Jesus


----------



## Hawnted

I do not know if the cigar manufacturers can keep up with Smelvis and Shuckins...These guys are incredible. We need to make signs to put in our yards that say Shuckins and Smelvis for prez.


----------



## tobacmon

*Now that will leave a MARK!!!*


----------



## GoonerMD

:smoke:A couple of weeks ago, I got hit by some nuclear fallout from our mad bomber! It was so rough I ended sick in bed for 8 days (seriously)! Here's a pic of the payload...Sorry the image is a bit blurry but I got hit so hard I couldn't hold the camera still! Thanks again, Smelvis...This will not be forgotten!:smoke:
P.S. Now that I can taste again, I can't wait to burn these bad boys!


----------



## smelvis

GoonerMD said:


> :smoke:A couple of weeks ago, I got hit by some nuclear fallout from our mad bomber! It was so rough I ended sick in bed for 8 days (seriously)! Here's a pic of the payload...Sorry the image is a bit blurry but I got hit so hard I couldn't hold the camera still! Thanks again, Smelvis...This will not be forgotten!:smoke:
> P.S. Now that I can taste again, I can't wait to burn these bad boys!


 Glad your feeling better Stefan. Enjoy!


----------



## southoz

oh behave


----------



## shuckins

hey dave,here's mine:

9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 38
9405 5036 9930 0053 2236 39
9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 21
9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 45
9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 14
9405 5036 9930 0053 2242 09


----------



## MrMayorga

smelvis said:


> Hey Buddy
> Why are they afraid of us? :razz:





smelvis said:


> Hey you got more numbers than me bro, I want more numbers:cheeky:





shuckins said:


> hey dave,here's mine:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2236 39
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 21
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 14
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2242 09


*OH NO!* Just what we *DON"T* need! Two *MAD BOMBERS* try to out do each other! I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm heading for the hills!


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> hey dave,here's mine:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2236 39
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 21
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 14
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2242 09


And the madness continues!

I am buying a bomb shelter for a mailbox.


----------



## Bigtotoro

Your fear only encourages them.


----------



## ferks012

I fear for myself and all of my lawn ornaments, christmas tree, and lights that I just spent the whole weekend putting up LOL...


----------



## bs240

eep:


----------



## 8ball

Outstanding, fellas. Looks like Christmas is going to come early for some lucky puffers.


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> hey dave,here's mine:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2236 39
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 21
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2220 14
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 2242 09


Hi Ron here's mine, ha ha ha ha!

0308 0660 0000 7215 5290
0308 0660 0000 7215 5306
0308 0660 0000 7203 5313
0308 0660 0000 7215 5320
0308 0660 0000 7215 5337
0308 0660 0000 7215 5344

PS
Ron I did do you know what to you know who.:wave:


----------



## smelvis

MrMayorga said:


> *OH NO!* Just what we *DON"T* need! Two *MAD BOMBERS* try to out do each other! I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm heading for the hills!


Out do each other oh no!  we be brothers **** with one of us and you get us both. :flypig:


----------



## thebayratt

You know when you mail something out through the USPS they ask you: "is there anything liquid, persiable,fragile, _explosive_?"

I bet these guys gotta let out a snicker!


----------



## jessejava187

MrMayorga said:


> *OH NO!* Just what we *DON"T* need! Two *MAD BOMBERS* try to out do each other! I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm heading for the hills!


 From what i know they are not working against each other, Its a team up, like the old DC comics, that is so much more scary then a Bomb off.


----------



## shuckins

thanks for posting!

9405 5036 9930 0055 4441 31

enjoy!


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> thanks for posting!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0055 4441 31
> 
> enjoy!


Only 1 ron, are you slipping! LOL!!!!

I sear stamps should not be raised in a long time.


----------



## Nitrosportman

shuckins said:


> thanks for posting!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0055 4441 31
> 
> enjoy!


you just love doing that don't you:help:


----------



## shuckins

Nitrosportman said:


> you just love doing that don't you:help:


:rotfl:


----------



## Colton1106

Geeze these 2 are crazy.. They're addicted to bombing.. Or perhaps it is a competition.. Either way, I'm not complaining..


----------



## piperdown

I can't believe they've been at this run for over a month! Must be the last hurah before winter hibernation..... :rotfl:


----------



## 5.0

It is:

Sick
Disgusting
Twisted
Disturbing
Evil

........and completly amazing for a super bombers to do what they do..........:deadhorse:

My wife is still so amazed that folks send cigars to each other like this


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7219 0420
0308 0660 0000 7219 0413
0308 0660 0000 7219 0406
0308 0660 0000 7219 0390
0308 0660 0000 7219 0383
0308 0660 0000 7219 0376

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0420
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0413
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0406
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0390
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0383
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0376
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


LOL!

And the carnage just keeps coming!

Smelvis is making some christmas dreams come true.


----------



## shunoshi

5point0 said:


> My wife is still so amazed that folks send cigars to each other like this


Mine says the same thing. She just can't fathom it.



smelvis said:


> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0420
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0413
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0406
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0390
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0383
> 0308 0660 0000 7219 0376
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


I'm convinced he will not quit until he has bombed everyone. :boom:


----------



## smelvis

Magicseven said:


> LOL!
> 
> And the carnage just keeps coming!
> 
> Smelvis is making some christmas dreams come true.


Last volley for awhile folks, the troops need my full attention for awhile. But you never never really know????

Merry Christmas Everyone :wave:

Ron I got mine?


----------



## Esoteric

Yowzas!!!! 

Great job with the troops!! You are a good man!!


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> Ron I got mine?


do ya now...

9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 59
9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 28
9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 35
9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 66
9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 73
9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 42


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> do ya now...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 28
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 35
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 42


Well no not anymore. :wave:


----------



## tobacmon

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tobacmon

shuckins said:


> do ya now...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 28
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 35
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0062 1408 42


They look familiar!


----------



## smelvis

0309 1140 0001 5314 9955
0309 1140 0001 5314 9962
0309 1140 0001 5314 9979
0309 1140 0001 5314 9986
0309 1140 0001 5314 9993
0309 1140 0001 5315 2511
0309 1140 0001 5315 0005
0309 1140 0001 5315 2528
0308 0660 0000 7219 1359
0308 0660 0000 7219 1366

:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## ferks012

Absolutely relentless!!


----------



## Colton1106

Geeze.. I'm impressed. They never quit..


----------



## commonsenseman

WTF Dave???


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> WTF Dave???


Well Jeff you see the numbers correspond with packages and people put stuff in the boxes and we mail them to people. :rotfl:


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> Well Jeff you see the numbers correspond with packages and people put stuff in the boxes and we mail them to people. :rotfl:


Oooooooooo! I thought they were really long phone numbers!


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> Oooooooooo! I thought they were really long phone numbers!


Naw the always start with 555-555 you know


----------



## tobacmon

smelvis said:


> *Naw the always start with 555-555 you know*


So, they are not phone numbers? That explains the busy signal I've been getting--


----------



## Jumes

At this rate the post office is going to have to come up with longer dc numbers.


----------



## jeepthing

I think this board single handily is funding the USPS.


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7215 9748
0308 0660 0000 7215 9731
0308 0660 0000 7215 9755
0308 0660 0000 7215 9700
0308 0660 0000 7215 9694
0308 0660 0000 7215 9717
0308 0660 0000 7215 9663
0308 0660 0000 7215 9670
0308 0660 0000 7215 9687
0308 0660 0000 7219 2851
0308 0660 0000 7219 2868
0308 0660 0000 7219 2899
0308 0660 0000 7219 2844
0308 0660 0000 7219 2882

:kicknuts: :hug: oke:


----------



## Magicseven

Dam Dave!

Looks like some mail box clean up is coming!


----------



## Colton1106

More???


----------



## commonsenseman

Geeze Dave, and I thought you were letting Ron win :wink:


----------



## thebayratt

Dave, when you pull up to the PO do they let you just pull around to the back to unload your boxes or do they bring a cart out to you. 
Dave is the only guy who has a reserved parking spot at the PO.


----------



## ejgarnut

Get your helmets on folks!!!


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7219 3261


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7219 7573

0308 0660 0000 7219 7535

:tape:


----------



## MrLexus

Has anyone looked outside? I seem the bombs exploding from my basement. Hit the deck!




Ha on a serious note you guys rock. This forum is the best forum I have ever been on. You guys rock! BTW are these tracking number or a secret code? Someone clue in a newbie


----------



## smelvis

MrLexus said:


> Has anyone looked outside? I seem the bombs exploding from my basement. Hit the deck!
> 
> Ha on a serious note you guys rock. This forum is the best forum I have ever been on. You guys rock! BTW are these tracking number or a secret code? Someone clue in a newbie


They are tracking numbers, in all sales you need to use them to prove and keep track of product, in bombs you use them for fun, some guy's may look them up and try to figure out who is getting hit and so on!

Dave


----------



## RazzBarlow

MrLexus said:


> BTW are these tracking number or a secret code? Someone clue in a newbie


 Those are USPS tracking numbers...and it doesn't do any good to check them to avoid the carnage. You can't tell where they're going until they get there! That Smelvis guy is pretty sneaky. He bears watching.eep:


----------



## MrLexus

smelvis said:


> They are tracking numbers, in all sales you need to use them to prove and keep track of product, in bombs you use them for fun, some guy's may look them up and try to figure out who is getting hit and so on!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I figured they were tracking numbers but I checked and couldnt see where it was going. Thanks!


----------



## Magicseven

And with the new year the madness begins anew!


WTG Dave.

BTW the wife has been baking again! LOOK OUT BROTHER!


----------



## smelvis

Magicseven said:


> And with the new year the madness begins anew!
> 
> WTG Dave.
> 
> BTW the wife has been baking again! LOOK OUT BROTHER!


:boxing: Now don't be teasing me. oke:


----------



## smelvis

For Fauzi
registered # to Pakistan RE120152056US


----------



## Jumes

smelvis said:


> For Fauzi
> registered # to Pakistan RE120152056US


Way to go Dave. Definitely a guy who could use a little cheer.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

You are one generous guy Dave. Way to go!


----------



## smelvis

0308 2040 0000 7704 5486
0308 2040 0000 7704 5493
0308 2040 0000 7704 5509
0308 2040 0000 7704 5448
0308 2040 0000 7704 5455
0308 2040 0000 7704 5462
0308 2040 0000 7704 5479

:fish2:


----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5486
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5493
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5509
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5448
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5455
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5462
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5479
> 
> :fish2:


Dam Dave!


----------



## bdw1984

hilarious


----------



## commonsenseman

Dave, you're insane.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

holy crap monkey!


----------



## mdrumm

I am going to have fire up my favorite smoke, get me a beverage and watch the carnage like it was the History Channel.


----------



## Jumes

Dave, are you going to have any smokes left for that new Waxingmoon cabinet?

You are certainly a man on a mission.


----------



## shuckins

playing that song again i see...

9405 5036 9930 0115 0646 20
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 78
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 30
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 23
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 54
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 85
9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 08


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> playing that song again i see...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0115 0646 20
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 78
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 23
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 54
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 85
> 9405 5036 9930 0114 0941 08


LOL! Look at that box for box.


----------



## smelvis

Magicseven said:


> LOL! Look at that box for box.


Naw the numbers are all different!



shuckins said:


> playing that song again i see...


Hey Ron whats up Bro!


----------



## shuckins

doing good dave,hope you are too!

i just smoked a fantastic cigar called...wait a minute, there's noone listening is there? i don't want them to sell out before i get more.
it was a san cristobal seleccion del sol robusto made by don pepin garcia,and the flavors just dripped from my pallet.it was soooo gooood!!!
i may have a new favorite...


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> doing good dave,hope you are too!
> 
> i just smoked a fantastic cigar called...wait a minute, there's noone listening is there? i don't want them to sell out before i get more.
> it was a san cristobal seleccion del sol robusto made by don pepin garcia,and the flavors just dripped from my pallet.it was soooo gooood!!!
> i may have a new favorite...


I'm good I finally tried that Holiday Blend it was tasty, cc tonight finally got my DEC order, Jeez!


----------



## jessejava187

shuckins said:


> doing good dave,hope you are too!
> 
> i just smoked a fantastic cigar called...wait a minute, there's noone listening is there? i don't want them to sell out before i get more.
> it was a san cristobal seleccion del sol robusto made by don pepin garcia,and the flavors just dripped from my pallet.it was soooo gooood!!!
> i may have a new favorite...


 I love them too, awsome


----------



## smelvis

0308 2040 0000 7704 5721 Guess what Gary


----------



## smelvis

Jumes said:


> Dave, are you going to have any smokes left for that new Waxingmoon cabinet?
> 
> You are certainly a man on a mission.


Dude it's almost full and it's not even built, you have no idea! :ask:


----------



## smelvis

0308 2040 0000 7705 6710
0308 2040 0000 7705 6697
0308 2040 0000 7705 6673
0308 2040 0000 7705 6727
0308 2040 0000 7705 6703
0308 2040 0000 7705 6680


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6710
> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6697
> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6673
> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6727
> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6703
> 0308 2040 0000 7705 6680


i like the way you roll...
9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 29
9405 5036 9930 0120 5698 99
9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 36
9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 05
9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 43
9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 12


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> i like the way you roll...
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 29
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5698 99
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 36
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 05
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0120 5699 12


Ditto Bro you sleep in ound:


----------



## mdrumm

double your pleasure - double your fun:rofl:


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> Ditto Bro you sleep in ound:


 i was up late playing poker,and i'm ready for a nap...lol


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> i was up late playing poker,and i'm ready for a nap...lol


I'm home with a bum back today, if you get bored call and lets chat!

PS
Did you win?


----------



## bdw1984

you guys have serious problems


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> I'm home with a bum back today, if you get bored call and lets chat!
> 
> PS
> Did you win?


won early,lost later...



bdw1984 said:


> you guys have serious problems


dave's the one with the problem! he shouldn't be lifting bombs with a bum back...lol


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> won early,lost later...
> 
> * Ah bro your suppose to lose early and win late! *
> 
> dave's the one with the problem! he shouldn't be lifting bombs with a bum back...lol


*
Went to work and tried, just with all the landscaping early my old body need to start slower! so came home and pretty relaxed with a muscle relaxer.*


----------



## mdrumm

smelvis said:


> *Went to work and tried, just with all the landscaping early my old body need to start slower! so came home and pretty relaxed with a muscle relaxer.*


LOL - I have had a couple of joints worked on and replaced - Vicodin - Vodka and a smoke - living the dream - or having them......

take it easy!


----------



## smelvis

0308 2040 0000 7704 5998
0308 2040 0000 7704 6056
0308 2040 0000 7704 6025
0308 2040 0000 7704 6049
0308 2040 0000 7704 6032
0308 2040 0000 7704 6018
0308 2040 0000 7704 6001


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> 0308 2040 0000 7704 5998
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6056
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6025
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6049
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6032
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6018
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 6001


sure,why not...

9405 5036 9930 0128 1026 78
9405 5036 9930 0127 9725 17
9405 5036 9930 0127 9724 94
9405 5036 9930 0127 9724 63
9405 5036 9930 0127 9724 70
9405 5036 9930 0127 9724 56
9405 5036 9930 0127 9725 00


----------



## FiveStar

You guys are animals......


----------



## jaydub13

INCOMING!!!!


----------



## BriBoy01

You two are great!


----------



## Jimbo57

Dave and Ron need to mark on a map all the targets of opportunity/destruction that they have unleashed upon. Pretty soon, it would look like a dart board.


----------



## Magicseven

LOL awesome!

The Bash Brothers at it again!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

jaydub13 said:


> INCOMING!!!!










:scared:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Hahaahaahaahahahaahaaaa-OUCH!!! *

That is some MB-astation right there! :nod:

.


----------



## shuckins

ok,fine...

0905 5036 9930 0135 0517 92
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 72
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 89
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 58
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 41
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 96
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 34
0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 65
0905 5036 9930 0134 5961 02


----------



## vanvan84

You people are truly insane but I love it


----------



## FiveStar

Jeezuz man! I'm surprised homeland security hasn't caught up with you guys yet!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> ok,fine...
> 
> 0905 5036 9930 0135 0517 92
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 72
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 89
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 58
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 41
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 96
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 34
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5960 65
> 0905 5036 9930 0134 5961 02


Oh really now fine with me, 

0308 2040 0000 7704 6348
0308 2040 0000 7704 6377
0308 2040 0000 7704 6360
0308 2040 0000 7704 6353
0308 2040 0000 7704 6346
0308 2040 0000 7704 6339
0308 2040 0000 7704 6278
0308 2040 0000 7704 6315
0308 2040 0000 7704 6322


----------



## ejgarnut

oh the humanity!


or is it insanity? lol....

you two are awesome. i hope you both win the lottery so you can keep enjoying doing this for a long time.


----------



## Jumes

At thirteen pages it is no wonder this thread shows up in my inbox more than any other. You two are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Slow Burn

I'm really scared now after reading this thread. I ran a super bowl contest and it will net the troops at least 400 cigars. Dave said he sent me a box for throwing the contest.

I just moved to a new house too. Oh well guess I'll be out mailbox shopping next week.


----------



## smelvis

Slow Burn said:


> I'm really scared now after reading this thread. I ran a super bowl contest and it will net the troops at least 400 cigars. Dave said he sent me a box for throwing the contest.
> 
> I just moved to a new house too. Oh well guess I'll be out mailbox shopping next week.


:evil:  :mischief:


----------



## shuckins

hello,i am shuckins...

9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 14
9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 21
9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 38
9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 45
9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 69
9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 76


----------



## CajunMaduro

INCOMINGGGGGG!!!!! Head for your Foxholes fellas.


----------



## RazzBarlow

Hahahahaha!

(Feeling rather confident that I'm off the bombing twins radar screens for now)

It's about time some of you guys suffer some of what I've went through recently. (Hint: Smelvis is a little sensitive about his flashlights)

:car:


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> hello,i am shuckins...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 14
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 21
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 38
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 45
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 69
> 9405 5036 9930 0142 5392 76


Hi shuckins I am a bad house keeper and leave things in my pockets when washing. 

But Ditto None the less!


----------



## smelvis

RazzBarlow said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> (Feeling rather confident that I'm off the bombing twins radar screens for now)
> 
> It's about time some of you guys suffer some of what I've went through recently. (Hint: Smelvis is a little sensitive about his flashlights)
> 
> :car:


49 states left fella :nono:


----------



## RazzBarlow

smelvis said:


> 49 states left fella :nono:


Hey Mister! You can scratch my address off of that box right now and put an APO or FPO on it!

Marshall


----------



## smelvis

RazzBarlow said:


> Hey Mister! You can scratch my address off of that box right now and put an APO or FPO on it!
> 
> Marshall


:rapture:


----------



## rupuzld

That's awesome Ron and Dave, in a world that is filled with so much greed and selfishness its great too see a couple of guys that are willing to part with a little of their stash just to put a huge smile on a strangers face. Cheers to the tag team duo that is Smelvis and Shuckins..Batman and Robin would be envious lol


----------



## ejgarnut

smelvis said:


> Hi shuckins I am a bad house keeper and leave things in my pockets when washing.
> 
> But Ditto None the less!


lmao!

you guys are too funny...


----------



## Jimbo57

Shuckins and Smelvis, geez what can ya say? By the way, Dave, nice filing system you have there!


----------



## smelvis

0308 2040 0000 7704 7213
0308 2040 0000 7704 7220
0308 2040 0000 7704 7237
0308 2040 0000 7704 7244
0308 2040 0000 7704 7251
0308 2040 0000 7704 7275
0308 2040 0000 7704 7268
0308 2040 0000 7704 7282
0308 2040 0000 7704 7299
0308 2040 0000 7704 7305


----------



## 007 Cruiser




----------



## Magicseven

smelvis said:


> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7213
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7220
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7237
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7244
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7251
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7275
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7268
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7282
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7299
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7305


Wow!


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7213
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7220
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7237
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7244
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7251
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7275
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7268
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7282
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7299
> 0308 2040 0000 7704 7305


ditto...

9405 5036 9930 0149 7859 97
9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 31
9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 48
9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 24
9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 17
9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 00
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 98
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 67
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 81
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 36
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 50
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 74
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 43
9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 29
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 97
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 80
9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 24
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 66
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 73
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 59
9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 42
9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 00
9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 31
9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 17
LC490672856US


----------



## andrew s

shuckins I believe that is just a little more than ditto.

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## ejgarnut

holy crap batman!


----------



## Magicseven

shuckins said:


> ditto...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7859 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 67
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 81
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 36
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 50
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 74
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 29
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 80
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 17
> LC490672856US


Did you have to bring a Wheel Barrow to the PO?

LOL WOW.


----------



## 007 Cruiser




----------



## niqhtridaz

Wow. That's some heavy heat!


----------



## jolyrogger

Man someone is unloading a couple of pounds to free up some space.. Great move there Ron.


----------



## smelvis

0309 0330 0001 3151 9774
0309 0330 0001 3151 9781

Warm up :violin:


----------



## socapots

shuckins said:


> ditto...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7859 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0149 7860 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 98
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 67
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 81
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 36
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 50
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 74
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 43
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 1060 29
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 80
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0989 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 00
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0157 0990 17
> LC490672856US


:shock:mg::jaw:

SOMBODY GONNA GETTA HURT REAL BAD.... hahah


----------



## smelvis

Um Andrew that post was a month plus ago, whatever hurting has happened, LOL


----------



## smelvis

0308 0660 0000 7220 5865


----------



## cigar loco

lane:
........:boom:
.........:fear:
:crutch: _be afraid, be very afraid !!_


----------



## smelvis

0309 2880 0002 0225 6243
0309 2880 0002 0225 6267
0309 2880 0002 0225 6250

:tease: :tease:


----------



## cigar loco

uh-oh, homeland sercurity status just went to Red-Alert !!!!


----------



## thebayratt

look out below~~~


----------



## kRaZe15

we all need to seek shelter since there is some heat in the air. watch for up coming reports of mayhem. i wonder who the victims will be.


----------



## smelvis

It's Go Time


----------



## thebayratt

Get'm Dave!!!!

looks like a Smelvis rendered Spankn is on its way!


----------



## 8ball

Go easy on that lazy boy, good grief.


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> It's Go Time


 Did you add my bag i left, in that box, for you know who?


----------



## ekengland07

Here we go again! Get 'em.


----------



## cigar loco

Holy shit Dave, thats a hell of a way to make humi space !!! :rockon:


----------



## Ducrider

Love it. I may have to make a new video.


----------



## kRaZe15

Goodness gracious that's a lot of heat. Is this your personal pain boat?


----------



## rajuabju

uh oh


----------



## jessejava187

Ducrider said:


> Love it. I may have to make a new video.


 yeah dave would make a way better hitler then me lol

If it wasnt for Hitler, Do you think the Hitler mustahe would have be a trend at some point? lol


----------



## smelvis

jessejava187 said:


> yeah dave would make a way better hitler then me lol
> 
> If it wasnt for Hitler, Do you think the Hitler mustahe would have be a trend at some point? lol


I would make a good Patton


----------



## phager

Good Lord, Dave. What are you doing, carpet bombing the country with delicious sticks?

All these poor people who'll never be able to get their mail again


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> It's Go Time


 Now how am I gonna tell if I need a helmet without DC's? LOL. Actually, I'm not listening, didnt see a thing. (Thats how the chair broke I reckon).


----------



## jessejava187

BTW: Guys I broke that chair! lol


smelvis said:


> It's Go Time


----------



## thegoldenmackid

I had no idea Jesse.

And holy crap Dave.

What were to happen if we put a one week ceasefire on Puff?


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hmmmmmmmmm.... :ask:


:lightbulb:




.


----------



## bigslowrock

thegoldenmackid said:


> What were to happen if we put a one week ceasefire on Puff?


My prediction : It would be the bloodiest week EVARZ!!!


----------



## Mante

thegoldenmackid said:


> I had no idea Jesse.
> 
> And holy crap Dave.
> 
> What were to happen if we put a one week ceasefire on Puff?


Mine take 8 days to arrive so that works for me! LMAO. Seriously, I think if we declared a cease fire it would just lead to even more bombs. Sneakage ya see.


----------



## jessejava187

I would show up at peoples house and really blow them up and break stuff lol


----------



## teedles915

jessejava187 said:


> I would show up at peoples house and really blow them up and break stuff lol


Seems like a lot of blah, blah, blah from a guy who hasn't recovered from a little bombing run we just had!!!! Just kidding bro.

And just to keep this post on topic, Get em Dave!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid

It'd be interesting to see the carnage the next week.


----------



## Ducrider

jessejava187 said:


> BTW: Guys I broke that chair! lol


Guess thats why its been relegated to box-holding duty. :mischief:


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> It's Go Time


what ya got there dave?
could it be...bombs?

ok,fine:
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 80
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 59
9405 5036 9930 0279 0349 10
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 42
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 66
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 73
9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 97
9405 5036 9930 0279 0349 27


----------



## Mante

Oh for F*cks Sake! Ron's woken up in bomb world again. And the newbies thought it was busy before? ROTFLMAO............... Here we go again.:lock1::biggrin::nod::tease:


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> what ya got there dave?
> could it be...bombs?
> 
> ok,fine:
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 80
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 59
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0349 10
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 42
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 73
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0348 97
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 0349 27


What can I say?
9405 5036 9930 0279 1922 07
9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 91
9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 53
9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 84
9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 77
9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 60


----------



## Mante

Hang on. I'm letting a big one go, Dave's let off an MIRV, Ron's got a Splinter bomb on the go & now Jim has signed up for the Mass destruction deviousness? Now even I'm saying http://www.mysmiley.net LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! Thats at least 27 have gone out in 3 days that I'm aware of.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Holy Freakin Frigidaires! *






ound:


----------



## Ducrider

uhm...holy crap


----------



## Magnate

You can always tell when the big boys come out to play. 

:behindsofa:


----------



## kenelbow

Holy effing crap guys, just....:faint:


----------



## Krish the Fish

opcorn: mailboxes aren't safe anywhere it seems. this is panning out to be a bloody week. opcorn:


----------



## commonsenseman

What's going on here? :behindsofa:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Apparently the Pain Boat must have been infected with rabies, everyone's gone mad!


----------



## Magicseven

Wow and the madness begins anew! 

Duck and cover all, pull out your blackout curtains, no one is safe.


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> What can I say?
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1922 07
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 91
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 53
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 84
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 77
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 60


Hi Ron / Jim :tongue:
0309 3220 0000 3195 5950
0309 3220 0000 3195 5875
0309 3220 0000 3195 5912
0309 3220 0000 3195 5936
0309 3220 0000 3195 5943
0309 3220 0000 3195 5929
0309 3220 0000 3195 5882
0309 3220 0000 3195 5905
0309 3220 0000 3195 5868


----------



## reblyell

mg: :scared: eep:


----------



## ejgarnut

dammit 

you f$&#kers owe me a moniter!

this sh!ts so good im just laughin & spittin all over my comp


----------



## kRaZe15

what the f*** is going on i guess i need to buy some artillery and get in the game... another tasting at the b&m on friday may provide some weapons......


----------



## socapots

fiddlegrin said:


> *Holy Freakin Frigidaires! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ound:


haha.. thats good.



Ducrider said:


> uhm...holy crap


i'll X2 that.. cause damn.. thats crazy.


----------



## 8ball

You guys are something else. The post office should start a frequent shippers program.


----------



## grumpy1328

smelvis said:


> It's Go Time


Surley this is madness. 
But it's fun watching the carnage!


----------



## reblyell

grumpy1328 said:


> Surley this is madness.
> But it's fun watching the carnage!


op2:


----------



## guitar7272

INCOMING!


----------



## johnmoss

<Jar Jar Binks>
Me'sa scared
</Jar Jar Binks>
:behindsofa: The radiation fallout alone will kill thousands.


----------



## shuckins

:wave:
9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 72
9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 89
9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 96
9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 33
9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 26
9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 02
9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 19


----------



## cigar loco

Damn Ron, I'm surprised I didn't see you at the post office ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> :wave:
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 72
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 89
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 96
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 26
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 19


:yo:
9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 23
9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 09
9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 86
9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 30
9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 93
9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 16
9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 47


----------



## cigar loco

OMG !!!!..here we go again !


----------



## tmajer15

All you guys are f 'in entertaining, thats for damn sure.


----------



## bhxhhcz

So, do you three amigos have a team name yet? Cause from what I've seen here lately, you all are tag-teaming the hell out of some brothers!


----------



## Mante

bhxhhcz said:


> So, do you three amigos have a team name yet? Cause from what I've seen here lately, you all are tag-teaming the hell out of some brothers!


They are all members of TJL! I'm having a little rest. LOL


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> :yo:
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 23
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 93
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 47


Hi Fellers


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> They are all members of TJL! I'm having a little rest. LOL


 Did not exist none of your cute little name existed when we started


----------



## kRaZe15

you guys are nuts but hey that's why we love you all.... let me get some cash together and i'll join you shortly.....


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Did not exist none of your cute little name existed when we started


Fine! I'll just take my little puppy ass & go sit in the corner again!


----------



## grumpy1328

Please proceed to the nearest shelter. 
In the event of an actual attack, bend over, spread your legs, and kiss your A$$ goodbye!

That is all.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> Fine! I'll just take my little puppy ass & go sit in the corner again!


First time you did what you were told puppy ass I'll remember that one.


----------



## Ducrider

Haha. I love watching this thread. :biglaugh:


----------



## kenelbow

You guys are nucking futs.


----------



## Jenady

Hey Dave! :tea:


----------



## ejgarnut

this thread is insanity at its finest...


----------



## guitar7272

opcorn:


----------



## grumpy1328

Madness, chaos and lunacy. 

Gotta love it!! :clap2::rockon:


----------



## Esoteric

Or maybe THEY are sane and WE are mad? ahhhh HAHA!!

Either way, it looks like epic destruction will commence


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Hey Dave! :tea:


Hi Jim/ Ron
0309 3220 0000 3196 5225
0309 3220 0000 3196 5201
0309 3220 0000 3196 5232
0309 3220 0000 3196 5164
0309 3220 0000 3196 5195
0309 3220 0000 3196 5188
0309 3220 0000 3196 5218
0309 3220 0000 3196 5171


----------



## Magicseven

LOL you guys are crazy and I love it! LOL


----------



## guitar7272

Oooohhhh kayyyyy. This has officially moved from Shock and Awe into scorched earth policy territory.


----------



## tmajer15

I don't know what started this little war, but it sure is awesome.


----------



## Mante

Nup, didnt see a thing.


----------



## guitar7272

NORAD has just issued a DEFCON 1 alert and is tracking multiple warheads...



Jenady said:


> What can I say?
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1922 07
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 91
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 53
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 84
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 77
> 9405 5036 9930 0279 1921 60


Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps



smelvis said:


> Hi Ron / Jim :tongue:
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5950
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5875
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5912
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5936
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5943
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5929
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5882
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5905
> 0309 3220 0000 3195 5868


Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps



shuckins said:


> :wave:
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 72
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 89
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3885 96
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 33
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 26
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 02
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 3886 19


http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3885+72
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3885+89
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3885+96
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3886+33
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3886+26
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3886+02
http://boxoh.com/?t=9405+5036+9930+0284+3886+19



Jenady said:


> :yo:
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 23
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 09
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 30
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5295 93
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 16
> 9405 5036 9930 0284 5296 47


Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps



smelvis said:


> Hi Jim/ Ron
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5225
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5201
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5232
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5164
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5195
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5188
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5218
> 0309 3220 0000 3196 5171


Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps
Boxoh universal package tracking: UPS, FedEx, USPS, and DHL with RSS and Maps


----------



## Mante

Now that almost takes all the fun out of it. (Had to look though).


----------



## guitar7272

Tashaz said:


> Now that almost takes all the fun out of it. (Had to look though).


I can edit them out if its taboo - I figured with all the DC numbers posted it would build anticipation seeing them flying around the country!


----------



## cigar loco

Don't pay any attention to him, he doesn't get out of the corner much !!!


----------



## guitar7272

cigar loco said:


> Don't pay any attention to him, he doesn't get out of the corner much !!!


Ha! Still a noob here, don't want to be stepping on any toes. I've seen what happens to those who.... shall we say... get a bit uppity.


----------



## Mante

guitar7272 said:


> Ha! Still a noob here, don't want to be stepping on any toes. I've seen what happens to those who.... shall we say... get a bit uppity.


I'm fine as long as they arent coming here. If I saw them flying over here I would get all depressed about having to pay another duty bill. Mind you, if Kym sent them it would work out ok as they would get sent somewhere else more than likely, having the wrong postcode and all. :drama: (Hiding behind the woodshed)


----------



## cigar loco

Funny they found you anyway, seem all of Aussieland knows of Warren the Roo-packing Wanker ! :nod:


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> Funny they found you anyway, seem all of Aussieland knows of Warren the Roo-packing Wanker ! :nod:


Not gonna let you live that one down mate! LMAO









The socks I keep talking about.


----------



## swingerofbirches

There are some generous bastages on this forum! Well done guys! I'm looking forward to grabbing a drink and watching all this unfold. :beerchug:


----------



## Jenady

Hey Dave/Ron - 

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 57

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 88

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 33

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 64

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 40

9405 5036 9930 0290 4914 71

:biggrin1:


----------



## kenelbow

Jenady said:


> Hey Dave/Ron -
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91457
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91488
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91433
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91464
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91440
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 02904 91471
> 
> :biggrin1:


Oh geez, not again...


----------



## kRaZe15

here we go again some people are gonna get blown away... good luck and duck n cover......


----------



## shuckins

hi jim!

9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 48
9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 55
9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 62
9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 79
9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 86
9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 93


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> hi jim!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 48
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 55
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 62
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 79
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 86
> 9405 5036 9930 0290 6170 93


Hi Ron and Jim


----------



## Mante

I'm just gonna sit back & watch you guys as you seem to have a mortgage on bombing. Gonna save me some money! :whoo::clap2:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: Thanks guys!


----------



## EricF

This is getting ridiculous:clap2: I like it:dude:


----------



## smelvis

Day late Sorry guy's

0307 0020 0001 4688 2212
0307 0020 0001 4688 2311
0307 0020 0001 4688 2229
0307 0020 0001 4688 2236
0307 0020 0001 4688 2243
0307 0020 0001 4688 2250


----------



## baddddmonkey

There definately is a lot of bombing going on lately!


----------



## rajuabju

uh oh. this is dangerous


----------



## guitar7272

It was the best of times... It was the worst of times...


----------



## Jenady

Hey Ron and Dave,
I'll start this week's list off with these.

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

9405503699300296688172
9405503699300296688165
9405503699300296688189
9405503699300296688202
9405503699300296688196
9405503699300296688219


----------



## angryeaglesfan

and to think that some view Sunday as a day of rest....... INCOMING!


----------



## phager

Oh good lord, Here we go again!


----------



## StratSlinger

Wow. Are you guys crazy? My wife already thinks the noob pif I just signed on for is an odd idea. If I just boxed up that many smokes to give away to folks I've only met on these here intertubes, I think she'd have me committed!


----------



## shuckins

i call...

9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 01
9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 49
9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 32
9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 25
9405 5036 9930 0296 6332 95
9405 5036 9930 0296 6332 88


----------



## grumpy1328

Gotta love watching chaos and destruction!

op2::rockon:


----------



## tmajer15

grumpy1328 said:


> Gotta love watching chaos and destruction!
> 
> op2::rockon:


it is kinda fun, isn't it.


----------



## deep

DANG!!!

Who is left that these guys have NOT blown up... :hmm:

WTG Fella's!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> i call...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 01
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 49
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6333 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6332 95
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 6332 88


Show your hand


----------



## bigslowrock

ruh roh, Dave is busting out the big boxes again.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

Now that sure looks like a full house!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## bigdaddysmoker

geeze Dave, this thread is still going and the madness continues!

edit:

and you provoked Ron and Jim


----------



## grumpy1328

smelvis said:


> Show your hand


Madness and lunacy!!
Please proceed to the nearest shelter.


----------



## smelvis

0309 3220 0000 3194 9683
0309 3220 0000 3194 9690
0309 3220 0000 3194 9744
0309 3220 0000 3194 9416
0309 3220 0000 3194 9560
0309 3220 0000 3194 9577


----------



## ckay

This could get interesting...it's like a running side bet you guys have.


----------



## J Daly

What the heck is wrong with you guys??? I come back from a week's vacation and you haven't skipped a beat. Y'all have serious sadistic issues. Therapy, no, Shock Therapy may help. God have mercy!


----------



## smelvis

ckay said:


> This could get interesting...it's like a running side bet you guys have.


Naw just a normal day Bro! :bowl: :faint2: :beerchug:


----------



## Jenady

J Daly said:


> What the heck is wrong with you guys??? I come back from a week's vacation and you haven't skipped a beat. Y'all have serious sadistic issues. Therapy, no, Shock Therapy may help. God have mercy!


Do you see what they are saying Dave? Let's talk to Ron and see if he has any ideas what we might do to change their minds about us. :rotfl:


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Do you see what they are saying Dave? Let's talk to Ron and see if he has any ideas what we might do to change their minds about us. :rotfl:


I suppose if we have too


----------



## ejgarnut

you guys take generosity to a new level...


----------



## bigslowrock

or insanity. not sure which one


----------



## guitar7272

bigslowrock said:


> or insanity. not sure which one


There's a fine line between generosity and insanity. They passed it long ago!


----------



## smelvis

guitar7272 said:


> There's a fine line between generosity and insanity. They passed it long ago!


Huh :tease::angel::tease:


----------



## fiddlegrin

.

*Holy Frickin Frick!!!!!!!!!!* :faint:

:speechless:

.


----------



## smelvis

Hey Ron & Jim


----------



## bigslowrock

Those are some big boxes you got there


----------



## tmajer15

smelvis said:


> Hey Ron & Jim


Off topic.... that looks like a really comfy chair. I take it thats not the broken one. Oh and look behind the comfy chair. There's more boxes waiting for their "photo shoot".

You da man Dave.


----------



## J Daly

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## smelvis

Yes that's my brand new broken chair! Jesseeeee


----------



## thebayratt

Looks like you are sending out a few humidors and some seegars....


----------



## phager

Boy it's Sunday already? Who needs a calender around here .


----------



## shuckins

wtg dave!

9405 5036 9930 0302 8093 79
9405 5036 9930 0302 8093 93
9405 5036 9930 0302 8093 86
9405 5036 9930 0302 8094 16
9405 5036 9930 0302 8094 09
9405 5036 9930 0302 8094 23


----------



## fiddlegrin

*GAH__!!!!!!!!!!* :faint:

Dja---... Gah!!!! ----- = speechless! :biggrin:

:dunno:

.


----------



## StratSlinger

They're at it again, eh?

Seek shelter, folks.:yield:


----------



## grumpy1328

Proceed to the nearest shelter. 

This is why I hide my addy.

You guys are nuts.


----------



## Jenady

Sorry guys. I am a little behind schedule. Here is why.


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> Sorry guys. I am a little behind schedule. Here is why.


Because we be slow old men! 
0309 2880 0002 0224 0884
0309 2880 0002 0224 0891
0309 2880 0002 0224 0907
0309 2880 0002 0224 0914
0309 2880 0002 0224 0921
0309 2880 0002 0224 0938
0309 2880 0002 0224 0945


----------



## smelvis

grumpy1328 said:


> Proceed to the nearest shelter.
> 
> This is why I hide my addy.
> 
> You guys are nuts.


:tease: Grumpy you didn't hide it well enough :fish:


----------



## tmajer15

You guys are amazing. The MMA salutes you


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Makes me wanna start bombing again, soon. very soon.


----------



## Jeff3C

You guys are nuts! Thats all there is to say..


----------



## StratSlinger

smelvis said:


> :tease: Grumpy you didn't hide it well enough :fish:


Please note, I'm not to blame _this_ time around. Please don't remove me from the will yet, Grumpy!

Of course, if I were asked for Grumpy's address, it wouldn't take much effort to torture it out of me.


----------



## skyhigh

Holy mother of God!! You guys must be single handedly keeping the American postal service in business:whoo::clap2:


----------



## Hawnted

Bless you all for keeping our postal service in business!

:usa2:


----------



## grumpy1328

StratSlinger said:


> Please note, I'm not to blame _this_ time around. Please don't remove me from the will yet, Grumpy!
> 
> Of course, if I were asked for Grumpy's address, it wouldn't take much effort to torture it out of me.


That's it, I'm moving. 
Ryan, you're still in my will. I said "Hello."


----------



## bigslowrock

grumpy1328 said:


> Proceed to the nearest shelter.
> 
> This is why I hide my addy.
> 
> You guys are nuts.


that's a bad plan, cuz your mailbox just got exploded.


----------



## J Daly

Jenady said:


> Sorry guys. I am a little behind schedule. Here is why.


 :jaw: holy s%#@!


----------



## bigslowrock

Jenady said:


> Sorry guys. I am a little behind schedule. Here is why.


that's like a ream of paper just to print labels. :yield::yield:


----------



## grumpy1328

I get home from a training ride (seem to be doing a lot of that lately), and she who must be obeyed is sitting on the deck (more like sprawled?) looking dazed and confused. Smoke is everywhere, but she does not have a cigarette going. I am suspicious. The dog is in the corner, whimpering. 
Then I see the reason for the chaos. 
Bigslowrock has struck. 
This is an affront!!!! It is a deliberate act to get around the hiding of my addy!!!
I, the innocent victim of this treachery, provided this botl with my addy, for the express reason of completing a pass. And he not only completes the pass, but includes a bomb!! 
To make matters much worse, included in the aformentioned ordnance were a couple sticks I had just the day before mentioned to another member here (another treacherous lout!) I would like to try. A 5 Vegas and a Cohiba. So this bigslowrock person is also a mindreader. 
Brothers, beware. No one is safe. Treachery abounds!!!

Jason: Thanks, bro...those are some great looking smokes. And it really brightened up an otherwise dismal day. Great timing!

I will be posting a pic later tonight, just to show how low some people can stoop!!

I will remain true to my motto:

"No good deed shall go unpunished!"


----------



## grumpy1328

Pic of the bomb the treacherous bigslowrock sent.










No good deed shall go unpunished!

Thanks, and the 5 Vegas was great!!


----------



## smelvis

Vg 821 570 185 us
0309 2880 0002 0224 3212
0309 2880 0002 0224 2737


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> Vg 821 570 185 us
> 0309 2880 0002 0224 3212
> 0309 2880 0002 0224 2737


Good lord Dave, Twice in one week?!? Insanity, I tell you! Sheer insanity. They must have put some wacky tobaccy in the BOTL cigars:fear:


----------



## Jenady

I'm up.

9405503699300310310966
9405503699300310311116
9405503699300310311048
9405503699300310311024
9405503699300310310997
9405503699300310311055
9405503699300310311086

:smoke2:


----------



## guitar7272

Jenady said:


> I'm up.
> 
> 9405503699300310310966
> 9405503699300310311116
> 9405503699300310311048
> 9405503699300310311024
> 9405503699300310310997
> 9405503699300310311055
> 9405503699300310311086
> 
> :smoke2:


Pure ownage.


----------



## UGA07

I wonder if Post Office personnel get tired of having to walk mail to the door after you guys create death and destruction to all things called mailboxes?


----------



## smelvis

Jenady said:


> I'm up.
> 
> 9405503699300310310966
> 9405503699300310311116
> 9405503699300310311048
> 9405503699300310311024
> 9405503699300310310997
> 9405503699300310311055
> 9405503699300310311086
> 
> :smoke2:


I will be late or skip this one guy's, If I can't get the troops out I can't get these sorry, back and pneumonia issues ongoing still, dammit :hurt: :hurt: :hurt:


----------



## Jenady

smelvis said:


> I will be late or skip this one guy's, If I can't get the troops out I can't get these sorry, back and pneumonia issues ongoing still, dammit :hurt: :hurt: :hurt:


Dave I am sorry to hear that you are still feeling bad. Get well my friend.


----------



## tmajer15

Hope you start to feel better Dave. Get some rest brother.


----------



## shuckins

get well dave!

9405 5036 9930 0312 0476 31
9405 5036 9930 0312 0476 48
9405 5036 9930 0312 0475 94
9405 5036 9930 0312 0476 24
9405 5036 9930 0312 0476 17
9405 5036 9930 0312 0475 87
9405 5036 9930 0312 0476 00


----------



## Johnny Rock

You guys are just da bomb...lol

Freaking amazing bunch of people here.









@ Dave... The cure: a couple of black (Darjeeling) teabags steeped for 10 minutes in 12 oz. boiling water, squeeze in 1 full lemon, two tablespoons of bee honey, two shots of JD, or your fav whisky. Then go to bed and sweat it out. Works pretty good for me. Get better soon!!!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Guy's rest assured I WILL make it up, I may even pull a Ron type record only not as good, He knows what I mean. 

I do feel decent that's what sucks.


----------



## Humidor Minister

Damn brother, you attack with a vengeance!!


----------



## shuckins

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's rest assured I WILL make it up, I may even pull a Ron type record only not as good, He knows what I mean.
> 
> I do feel decent that's what sucks.


go for it dave! 
my record for 1 month is 165 + 7 international...lol


----------



## grumpy1328

The madness continues....

(oh, and I have my first target in sight....hehehehehe)


----------



## ejgarnut

shuckins said:


> go for it dave!
> my record for 1 month is 165 + 7 international...lol


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

the king of bombing! all hail

:usa2:


----------



## Magnate

Holy crap you guys!! I had no idea what was going on in this thread...


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> go for it dave!
> my record for 1 month is 165 + 7 international...lol


Naw the other one for one day!! I will not even attempt the Month it scared me to think about it.


----------



## Hawnted

shuckins said:


> go for it dave!
> my record for 1 month is 165 + 7 international...lol


:jaw: You sir, are a freak of nature.


----------



## Benaj85

shuckins said:


> go for it dave!
> my record for 1 month is 165 + 7 international...lol


That is $800 in shipping cost at $4.85 a flat rate box!!!!!:jaw:
That only includes the domestic shipping!


----------



## shuckins

Benaj85 said:


> That is $800 in shipping cost at $4.85 a flat rate box!!!!!:jaw:
> That only includes the domestic shipping!


yeah,add in the over 1000 cigars,and i probably spent over 5k that month. this was in sept. of last year and on 3 different forums.

i was awarded this plaque from one of them:










good times...lol


----------



## smelvis

I love that plaque Ron, I love all the little stuff we get from the troops I know you do too but that helicopter with the shuckins missile is well da bomb LOL

Not being in this week is killing me dammit people look out when I get a good week I am going to pull a Ron on all your ass's :banghead:


----------



## StratSlinger

Dave, your not being in on last week was the only thing that saved my humidor from exploding under the load. After Jim's and Ron's hits, I've still got a PIF and a few purchases coming my way - I only hope my new humi is up and running by this weekend, or I don't know what I'll do with all the sticks. If I had one of your bombs on top of it, I'd be tearing my last hairs out. 

All three of you guys are nuts.

Carry on. :smoke2:

P.S.: And that plaque is freakin' amazing. Talk about an honor!


----------



## smelvis

Just catching up :lolat:

0308 2040 0000 7709 3166

0308 2040 0000 7709 2947

0308 2040 0000 7709 2954

0308 2040 0000 7709 2923

0308 2040 0000 7709 2961

0308 2040 0000 7709 2978

0308 2040 0000 7709 2992

0308 2040 0000 7709 2916

0308 2040 0000 7709 2930

0308 2040 0000 7709 2893

0308 2040 0000 7709 3689

0308 2040 0000 7709 2886

0308 2040 0000 7709 2909

0308 2040 0000 7709 2985

0308 2040 0000 7709 3005 :tease:

:rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


----------



## kenelbow

Lol, just when you thought this thread was dead. :bowdown:


----------



## grumpy1328

Gotta love it...with everything else he's got going on, Dave can't resist the urge to plant the seeds of destruction!!


----------



## Scardinoz

Drumroll!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Dave @ work....:


----------



## cubanrob19

smelvis said:


> Just catching up :lolat:
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3166
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2947
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2954
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2923
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2961
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2978
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2992
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2916
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2930
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2893
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3689
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2886
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2909
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2985
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3005 :tease:
> 
> :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


WoW ... he's got his bomber on fully automatic! :gn


----------



## vwaaddict

you guys are crazy, CRAZY!!! When is it going to end???? It's crossfire coming from every direction!!!


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> Just catching up :lolat:
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3166
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2947
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2954
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2923
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2961
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2978
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2992
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2916
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2930
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2893
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3689
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2886
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2909
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2985
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3005 :tease:
> 
> :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


Assuming these are retaliation for the recent carnage that was bestowed upon you. Very nice Dave


----------



## marked

Johnny Rock said:


> Dave @ work....:


Perfect! ound:


----------



## smelvis

jeepthing said:


> Assuming these are retaliation for the recent carnage that was bestowed upon you. Very nice Dave


Naw just trying to get back to normal is all. :tease:


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> Naw just trying to get back to normal is all. :tease:


LMAO If this normal I would hate to see, revenge :bowdown:


----------



## cigar loco

Yo Dave just saw your new award !!!!.........awesome bro !!! :thumb:

Oh yeah nice little bomb run too. mg:


----------



## StratSlinger

So who wants to guess which will do more damage this weekend, Earl or Dave "catching up"?

Either way, I'll be the guy hiding behind the sofa until someone gives the all clear! :behindsofa:


----------



## johnmoss

WTH...they way things are going there won't be a mailbox left standing...I'm going to start a mailbox replacement business. Been bombed..just call JM's mailbox repair.. I could have Shuckins, Smlevis and the rest put my business card in their bombs..


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> Just catching up :lolat:
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3166
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2947
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2954
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2923
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2961
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2978
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2992
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2916
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2930
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2893
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3689
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2886
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2909
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 2985
> 
> 0308 2040 0000 7709 3005 :tease:
> 
> :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain: :rain:


Oh that is just sick man. There are going to be bombing threads popping up all next week. Quite a gent to send these out to members here at Puff.


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> Naw just trying to get back to normal is all. :tease:


My god this is normal from you? Then I'd hate to see your collection!

:usa2:


----------



## marked

Starbuck said:


> My god this is normal from you? Then I'd hate to see your collection!
> 
> :usa2:


See it and weep. Or be amazed. Or both.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273449-some-my-stash.html


----------



## Habano

marked said:


> See it and weep. Or be amazed. Or both.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273449-some-my-stash.html


Ha def both! My god that is quite a collection. Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## grumpy1328

Everytime I look at pictures of that stash, I pee a little....


----------



## StratSlinger

grumpy1328 said:


> Everytime I look at pictures of that stash, I pee a little....


Didn't you just break the dog of that? Now you've gotta start? Mom must love that... :roll:


----------



## jeepthing

Thanks Dave you rock, :rockon: great bunch of smokes and the ever popular flashlight. They are greatly appreciated and unexpected.









Very much looking forward to the M.O.W's :smoke:and I haven't tried the CX2.
Thanks again bro..:hail:


----------



## smelvis

Anytime Jeff


----------



## StratSlinger

Thanks Dave!!! Got your package today - looks like it got to spend the weekend up in my hometown, lucky devil... 

Check out the post for the full damage assessment here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/275534-smelvis-catches-up-now-i-have-dig-out.html

Thanks again Dave, they look mighty tasty!


----------



## mreast

wow dave is there anybody you didnt bomb!!!


----------



## Habano

I think most of the dust is starting to settle now mreast. I know there were a ton of explosions over the weekend and today. My god that was a huge list of bombs. Very nice thing to do Dave. Love the flashlights in all of them. First time seeing that..lol.


----------



## smelvis

0309 2880 0002 0225 2955

0309 2880 0002 0225 2962


----------



## Hawnted

This thread is getting out of hand!

Thanks again Dave!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/275395-dave-saved-me-emergency-trip.html


----------



## kenelbow

LOL, will it never end? Dave reminds me of the Terminator. "It can't be reasoned with, it can't be bargained with...it doesn't feel pity or remorse or fear... and it absolutely will not stop. Ever. Until you are [bombed beyond all recognition]."


----------



## johnmoss

eep::behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis

johnmoss said:


> eep::behindsofa:


Yep you better duck, being so nice to Ron has it's consequences.


----------



## grumpy1328

The madness continues! Will it never end?


----------



## jspilon

Cig-wars


----------



## Swany

I think you guys are getting it worse than we are over here in the sand box.


----------



## perry7762

kinda off topic here but damn. i was just looking at the pics of smelvis' stash and i have seen the shnickins stash pics. so the question is; how many freakin TONS of beads do you have to have to keep up with collections like those. i think you guys keep hartfelt in business:jaw:


----------



## smelvis

Please close this thread!

Thanks


----------



## joncaputo

Closed at the request of the OP


----------

